# Anonymizer... is there a point here



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

My dear sister buys a computer by phone. And on predictable cue the person talks the buyer into a software add on.

In this case... Anonymiser

With the promise of anonymous surfing... it boasts the ability to keep the marketing meanies and government snoops from tracing your identity. A godsend for the George Orwell inclined. Not to mention the porn enthusiasts.

But Anonymiser is no godsend...

As I was the fellow who got to install this gem... I got to see first hand it's shortcomings.

Point blank... It's nothing more than a non-invasive proxy server. Non invasive only in the fact that it doesn't install a non removable proxy script in the internet properties. You use it's sight as a buffer between you and any sight trying to get your IP address. (not exactly original) Although a good idea in theory... after that... in practical operations it's... quite frankly... irritating.

First off... you "have to" register with your personal info to the software company. Where as they e-mail you the activation key. I find this odd considering the software was paid for.

Second... once activated and installed, every time one boots up the computer... the user is automatically logged onto the Anonymiser network. A savvy computer user could disable the auto log on and icon a shortcut for manual start. But for the average user this auto start up could be bad for the blood pressure.

And last... Good old Anonymizer want's your info for a reason. Because shortly after installation... all sorts e-mail spam shows up proclaiming that the recipient authorized it. Could it be that the protector of our privacy is a #1 exploiter of it? I hear the hearts of the followers of Orwell sink. So much for anonymity.

Although a knowledgeable computer user might find use for this program... I find the downsides to it out weigh the upsides. I know my sister had me remove it 3 days later.

Ever use this product?
Have a better private search option?
Give your thoughts...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Bet it slowed slowed things down alot also.

Wow spam right away also.
Hope you lied on the name etc you used and used a web email address to register.
You read the find print to see if maybe you had to check or uncheck getting email?

I tell you I don't trust anyone anymore because online contract has in it that it can be changed at any time so what the h*ll good is a contract.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

Rearanged name...
Hotmail e-mail address only  ...
The address was within the solar system somewhere.

This thing didn't come with directions or "fine print"
I must admit it was a red flag. But my sister watched 1984 too many times and wanted it installed.

More than one way for the insistant to learn a leston


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow thanks for the heads up on Anonymizer.

Here is the User Agreement . 
http://www.anonymizer.com/docs/legal/agreement.shtml

Lots to read here.


----------

